# How do I properly stuff a throw bag??



## rawmilk (May 9, 2013)

I have been wanting to invest in a throw bag and have been suprised at how much they charge for a bag with a rope in it! I was able to find a empty NRS throw bag and a 100' rope and want to be sure the rope it properly stuffed in the bag for best results...
I'm guessing some ways are better then other and if anyone has advice I would appreciate it.
Thx!


----------



## openboat (Jul 13, 2004)

A lot of folks on here could help you, ut since nobody has chimed in yet, here goes.

Put the rope over your shoulder and turn away from the pile on the ground. Use both hands to open up the bag, with the thumbs and index fingers free to alternate pulling the rope into the bag.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

100 ft. is a lot of rope. Does it float?


----------



## David Miller (May 23, 2010)

Video on how to stuff a throw bag is at How To: Stuff a Rescue Throw Bag - YouTube

The line in the better NRS throw bags is strong enough to use to un pin a boat so it serves a double purpose. Suggest you use a strong quality rope that will dry without molding act. Also as Gremlin points out the rope needs to float.


----------



## OregonRafter (Jan 30, 2013)

If you're adding new rope to a throw bag you will find grommet in the bottom of the bag. Pass one end of the rope through the grommet with a small tail through the bag. Then tie a figure 8 or some other good stopper knot on both sides of the grommet. This will keep your throw bag on the end of the line where you want it. To load the throw bag, think of it as a stuff bag.


----------



## montuckyhuck (Mar 14, 2010)

It's not a parachute bro. Just stuff the thing in there and make sure you don't make any knots.


----------



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

With protection, you don't know where those dirty bags have been thrown.


----------



## rawmilk (May 9, 2013)

*Throw bag*

Thx to those of you that were helpful..
Montuckyhuck: I realize its not a parachute, but it may save a life like a parachute!


----------



## Flohotter (Jun 22, 2010)

As mentioned. Does your 100' of rope float? I think most throw bags come with rope that does.


----------



## colorado_steve (May 1, 2011)

make sure to repack your throw bag before every trip


----------



## rawmilk (May 9, 2013)

I will check to see if the rope floats before I stuff it.
Thank you for that info, that never crossed my mind...


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

You know your packing it right if you can get it to fully deploy every throw. You should practice throwing until you can put it in a hoola hoop at any distance up to 75' every time and after re-packing each throw you should have it down.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

glenn said:


> You know your packing it right if you can get it to fully deploy every throw. You should practice throwing until you can put it in a hoola hoop at any distance up to 75' every time and after re-packing each throw you should have it down.


Glenn's spot on. Every time you practice a toss, you get to practice restuffing it. This is something you want to be able to do quickly and competently as you may need to throw it again soon and a loose rope in your boat is a hazard. If you need to immediately throw the rope, fill the empty bag up with water for weight.

Since a swimmer is a moving target, practice on dry land by having a friend walk across your path about 60 feet from you so you can learn to lead the swimmer with your throws. Ideally you want the rope to land in the water a couple of feet ahead of the swimmer. On the surface, the rope will move slower than the swimmer and the current will then carry the swimmer into the rope if they don't see and grasp it.

And don't throw the bag unless you need to. A loose rope in the water is a hazard too.

Be safe out there,

-AH


----------



## openboat (Jul 13, 2004)

Andy H. said:


> *Ideally you want the rope to land in the water a couple of feet ahead of the swimmer.* On the surface, the rope will move slower than the swimmer and the current will then carry the swimmer into the rope if they don't see and grasp it.


I disagree with this statement. In my experience, a rope thrown a couple of feet in front will stay there too long. In a tight situation where time is of the essence, if the rope isn't right on the swimmer, s/he may float into upcoming obstacles before reaching the rope. I try to hit the person or lay it barely in front. That said, I badly missed a swimmer last week due to lack of practice.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

I 'starfish' it into the bag making it sure it fills up the void in the middle and doesn't just lay up around the outside of the bag and leave that void.

If you have a rope then you need to practice throwing it or you will be a liability instead of an asset. If you practice throwing it enough then the stuffing of it will come on it's own. 

Also I wouldn't want to throw a rope into the water with people without having a knife. And 100 feet is a lot of rope. If you can't throw it hard enough to deploy the whole thing you need less rope. I have a couple of 75 footers and sometimes it's all I can do to get them out.


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

Personally... I like to hit the swimmers with the bag or drape the rope across their body. If I'm going to miss though I will err for the downstream side. Swimmers can't always see the rope so hitting them with the bag can be helpful.


----------



## gwheyduke (Jul 3, 2008)

If you are wearing a helmet, and have a carabiner, it is much easier to clip the carabiner to the helmet strap under your chin, feed the rope through the biner and stuff as you would if the rope was over your shoulder. If you do it this way, you don't have to deal with the rope continually falling off your shoulder.


----------



## Miller Time (Apr 3, 2009)

You also need to practice your 2nd throw attempt without stuffing the bag each time. Too much time passes by and your friend will be down stream, or worse. 

Practice coiling the rope in your hand and redeploying. Harder to keep the rope coils straight than you might think.


----------



## rawmilk (May 9, 2013)

Thats all great info!
Thank you for the help!


----------



## ridecats (Aug 8, 2009)

The NRS video is how I do it, but I would add that, as the rope is going into the bag, be thinking about making short zig zags and avoiding coils. Just another way to think of what is portrayed in the video.


----------

